# Any VPS Recommends (Managed)



## Hsin (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm back again looking for a new host to migrate from my current host. I know the usual suspects and I am sure their performance has likely not changed (referring to Wiredtree, Knownhost, Big Scoots, etc etc) so I am of course looking for some other recommendations outside the usual suspects. Some hidden gems I may not be aware of.


1. Budget Wise: I can do more than 60 a month but i'd prefer doing no more than 60


2. Managed of course


3. Great Response Time


4. Cpanel Support (Which should be a given for most managed providers)


5.  Location wise: US preferred but can also do UK


6. Minimum of 2 GB of Ram, Bandwidth is insignificant and at least 30 GB SSD disk/


Bonus:


It's not necessarily a requirement but I do love hosts that seem to be a bit more active on social media. Only because with various companies (for example hostdime) you get to see a bit of the company's personality a bit and what not and I do like seeing how they interact with other customers as well.


----------



## web-project (Jul 4, 2016)

try the clustered.net


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 4, 2016)

BuyVM has a managed service. Contact Francisco.


----------



## HostServ (Jul 5, 2016)

Iv heard some really good things about Wiredtree. Never used the service myself but the reviews will help you decide 


https://www.wiredtree.com/


----------



## Hsin (Jul 11, 2016)

Hxxx said:


> BuyVM has a managed service. Contact Francisco.



 i'lll pass on them  thank you though.


Still looking for suggestions!


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm admittedly biased, but SkyToaster may be a good option.


----------



## CenTex Hosting (Jul 16, 2016)

We can help you out with your Managed VPS needs.


----------



## hostyoufast (Jul 18, 2016)

You can get this VPS Spec at a good price from HostYouFast.


2 CPU Core
Storage: 45GB SSD
RAM: 2 GB 
Transfer: 6T Bandwidth
Full managed


8 CPU Cores
Transfe: 15TB BandwidthRAM: 12GB 
Storage: 150GB SSD
Fully Managed


Ram:4GB     
3 CPU Cores     
Storage: 75GB     
Transfer: 7TB    
Fully managed.
 
If this suits  project then go for it....You can contact support before making your orders and give them your budget hostyoufast.com.


----------



## HostPace (Jul 21, 2016)

I would recommend Vpslatch.net & BuyVM. They are both pretty good..



 Like this


----------



## SLL - Conor (Jul 27, 2016)

VPSLatch.net is owned by HostDime.Com. I recommend HostDime highly. We use their datacenter and I've used HostDime VPS personally and they are fantastic


----------



## webhostuk (Sep 8, 2016)

Its a old thread I guess by now OP might have selected his provider.


----------



## VPS6 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hsin said:


> I'm back again looking for a new host to migrate from my current host. I know the usual suspects and I am sure their performance has likely not changed (referring to Wiredtree, Knownhost, Big Scoots, etc etc) so I am of course looking for some other recommendations outside the usual suspects. Some hidden gems I may not be aware of.
> 
> 
> 1. Budget Wise: I can do more than 60 a month but i'd prefer doing no more than 60
> ...



Did you find your provider yet?


----------



## meganadz (Jan 2, 2017)

Try to visit hmaserv.com.You can find a cheap prize there and affordable


----------



## Issuenticos (May 5, 2017)

Your requests and problems are dealt within the extended period of time. The result is that you pay more for the services you get and you're dealing with the "wrong" person all along the way.


----------

